

Question for PG. - UandIblog

Are you ever inspired to start something on the side? For instance, you come across a project that isn't a good fit for YC but you like the project anyway. Or maybe you dream up something cool and you want to launch it. Does this ever happen to you, are you working on anything besides Arc?<p>Please forgive me if this has been covered, I'm a bit green.
======
pg
Everything I do is on the side. But between writing, YC, and Arc, I already
feel like there's too much stuff I'm neglecting, so I'm leery of starting
anything new.

